# Great Dolphin Catch



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Check out this insane catch of Dorado off Cape Canaveral!


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

GOOD GOD!!!!!:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is the way it is over there. That is where I am from and April and May are hot.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Dang! You guys wore em OUT!:bowdown


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW! Nice catch!!!:bowdown


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Last May we caught that many on the first day of our trip over to Venice. By day #2, we were trolling only our largest Marlin baits and still caught at least a dozen from 20-35#. Day 3 we probably caught another dozen and it got so bad that we'd just leave the rod in the rodholder and winch them in. Best dolphin bite I've ever seen around here.


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

unbelievable catch, but how could you possibly eat all those fish before they had a freezer taste...just curious why so many? I know they grow extremely fast and I am not preaching conservation, it just seems like an excessive harvest. Still looks like a bunch of fun... Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree, they took way too many fish. I saw this on another forum and thought y'all would want to see the catch.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

The days of "Meat Hunting" are gone. Catch some fish and have a good time. This is a good idea but, the cost to fish VS buying it.... Go purchase your fish for 1/4 the price it cost you to catch it. But you will never get fish as fresh as if you did it yourself. It is all a mater of what you like for entertainment.

Go Golfing $75+ everything and you can eat a golf ball.....


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

im stunned.....


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

geez save some for the rest of us..but thanks for the picture..


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Outstanding...! :bowdown


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome! If I had half a day like that I wouldn't believe it.


----------



## HeartofDixie (Oct 3, 2007)

I love to catch Dorado as much as the next guy, but that seems like 'overkill' to me. Whats the point in taking that many? Hell, they could feed an army patoon in Iraq with all those fish.

Take 2, 3, 4...then, catch and release the rest.


----------

